# Stewart Co. Land for lease



## CAL (Aug 26, 2011)

Two tracts,one is 100 acres and the other is 800 acres.Pm me for contact phone no.Don't know any more details except it is good hunting land.I am familiar with the property.


----------



## ekajreots (Dec 20, 2012)

Please call 352-408-2870 if this is still available. (the 800 acres)


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 28, 2012)

CAL said:


> Two tracts,one is 100 acres and the other is 800 acres.Pm me for contact phone no.Don't know any more details except it is good hunting land.I am familiar with the property.



Send me a pm with the contact information please. Thank you.


----------

